# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Fussposition auf den Pedalen - Training?!

## laubry

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre nun schon relativ lange (~5 Jahre) ziemlich intensiv Downhill, Freeride, Enduro.

Ich bin mit meinen Fahrleistungen eigentlich zufrieden, ride mittlerweile relativ schnell und sicher.

Das einzige Problem habe ich mit der Fussstellung auf den Pedalen und ich komm da irgendwie nicht weiter. Ich brauch eine gefühlte Ewigkeit, bis ich eine angenehme Position auf den Flats gefunden habe. Wenn ich mal den Fuss rausnehme in der Kurve brauche ich meist zu lange (für meinen Geschmack) um das Pedal:

1. Wieder zu finden
2. Den Fuss ideal zu positionieren

Auch bei verblockten Passagen verschiebt sich der Fuss auf dem Pedal, obwohl ich eigentlich immer versuche locker in den Beinen zu bleiben und die Ferse durchdrücke.

Ich habe schon diverse Kombinationen von Schuhen und Flats ausprobiert. Zurzeit fahre ich fiveten Schuhe und Straitline AMP Pedale.

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, zumindest im Downhill Bereich auf Klicks zu wechseln. Irgendwie habe ich aber Schiss davor, insbesondere wegen Stürzen. Habe aber ehrlich gesagt noch nie Klicks ausprobiert.

Meine Frage ist, kann man die oben genannten "Probleme" irgendwie trainieren?

Besten Dank schon im Voraus und Gruss

Luc

----------


## q_FTS_p

Hatte ähnliche Probleme. Bei mir lags zum einen am Pedal, das dann (sehr erfolgreich) auf E13 LG1 gewechselt wurde und zum anderen am Dämpfersetup.

----------


## laubry

Was war denn am E13 Pedal konkret besser? Die Haftung allgemein?

Das mit dem Dämpfer ist ein guter Input, der ist aber auf meine Fahrweise justiert und hat aus diesem Grund nicht viel Einstellungsspielraum...

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Was war denn am E13 Pedal konkret besser? Die Haftung allgemein?


Ja, außerdem is die Standfläche mit 100x110 richtig groß. Auf Pinkbike gibts einen lesenswerten Testbericht zu dem Pedal.
Beim Dämpfer musst du's eh selber wissen.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Mal 2 Cent von mir!

Wenn du schon mehrere Schuhe und Pedale versucht hast, ist vielleicht nicht dass das Problem.
Wie wäre es mal mit einer längeren oder kürzeren Kurbel?

Vielleicht sind nicht die Pedale per se das Problem sondern deine Position am Bike. 
Könnte auch mit einer Änderung an der Front besser werden.

Denn wenn ich Flats mit diesen Pins www.bikestore.cc/syncros-peda...-p-109298.html und dazu 5.10 Schuhe fahre. Stehe ich wie festgeklebt am Bike, da muss es mich schon richtig kicken das sich da was rührt.

----------


## laubry

Danke für die Tipps.

Das mit der Kurbellänge hab ich auch schon dran gedacht.

Das Problem ist nicht unbedingt dass ich zu wenig Grip auf dem Pedal habe. Bei sehr steinigen Passagen passiert es mir manchmal dass der Fuss ein bisschen rutscht. Das eigentliche Problem dabei ist aber, dass ich viel zu lange brauche, um den Fuss wieder korrekt zu positionieren. Guter Grip ist dabei natürlich nicht unbedingt förderlich, da es das Positionieren des Fusses eher erschwert.

Ich vermute, dass es eher Richtung Koordination geht, also das bline Finden des Pedals. Vielleicht hab ich einfach zu hohe Ansprüche, aber ich würde gerne den Fuss gleich beim ersten Versuch in die richtige Position bringen... nur hab ich keine Ahnung, wie man sowas gezielt üben kann  :Confused:

----------


## Gonzo0815

> Das Problem ist nicht unbedingt dass ich zu wenig Grip auf dem Pedal habe. Bei sehr steinigen Passagen passiert es mir manchmal dass der Fuss ein bisschen rutscht. Das eigentliche Problem dabei ist aber, dass ich viel zu lange brauche, um den Fuss wieder korrekt zu positionieren.


Da sehe ich dann zwei Themen.
1. Wenn du mit dem Fuß verrutscht, hast du vieleicht den Rebound zu hoch eingestellt! Einfach da einen Klick oder vielleicht zwei (je nach Dämpfer) niedriger gehen. Kann dann schon die Lösung sein.
2. Die Position am Bike, wen du sagst du findest die nicht gleich wieder oder zu langsam. Ist jetzt halt relativ da ich deine Auffassung von zu langsam nicht kenne und nicht weiß wie du am Bike stehst. Aber sollte der Rebound nicht die Lösung bringen, vielleicht nach Möglichkeit mal ne längere oder kürzere Kurbel versuchen.

Kannst ja mal in dich gehen und beobachten ob zu zu weit vorne/hinten stehst wenn du den Fuß wieder auf´s Pedal stellen willst. Dann sollte schon eine Richtung erkennbar sein in Sachen Kurbellänge.

----------


## laubry

> 1. Wenn du mit dem Fuß verrutscht, hast du vieleicht den Rebound zu hoch eingestellt! Einfach da einen Klick oder vielleicht zwei (je nach Dämpfer) niedriger gehen. Kann dann schon die Lösung sein.


Wie gesagt, ich denke nicht, dass dies das eigentliche Problem ist. Mit dem Rebound hast du sicherlich recht, den möchte ich aber nicht weiter einstellen, da er für meinen Fahrstil perfekt eingestellt ist. Bei den steinigen Passage muss ich einfach üben, die Fersen noch mehr durchzudrücken um den Grip zu halten...




> 2. Die Position am Bike, wen du sagst du findest die nicht gleich wieder oder zu langsam. Ist jetzt halt relativ da ich deine Auffassung von zu langsam nicht kenne und nicht weiß wie du am Bike stehst. Aber sollte der Rebound nicht die Lösung bringen, vielleicht nach Möglichkeit mal ne längere oder kürzere Kurbel versuchen.


An der Position auf dem Bike lässt sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr viel regeln, fahre immerhin seit 5 Jahren sehr intensiv. Vielleicht müsste ich trotzdem mal versuchen, mich mehr nach hinten zu positionieren um mehr Druck auf die Pedale zu geben.

Mit verschiedenen Kurbellängen habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht experimentiert. Wie wirkt sich das in etwa aus, deiner (eurer) Erfahrung nach? 




> Kannst ja mal in dich gehen und beobachten ob zu zu weit vorne/hinten stehst wenn du den Fuß wieder auf´s Pedal stellen willst. Dann sollte schon eine Richtung erkennbar sein in Sachen Kurbellänge.


Steht man bei langer Kurbel grundsätzlich weiter vorne?

Ich bin relativ klein (1.71), wäre das ausschlaggebend für eine etwas kürzere Kurbel?

Gruss

----------


## q_FTS_p

Ich bin im DH Berich 175mm und 165mm Kurbellänge gefahren. Treteffizienz is bei letzterer natürlich geringer, die Bodenfreiheit aber mehr und die is im DH Bereich deutlich wichtiger.
Vom Grip auf den Pedalen gabs keinen Unterschied.
Dass du dich nicht auf deinen Pedalen halten kannst liegt entweder am Dämpfersetup, Pedalen, Schuhe oder Fahrstil. Hämmerst du immer über die fettesten Felsen, hast dein Setup aber auf aktiv mit Feedback (schnell, viel Druckstufe) gestellt, würde es mich wundern, wenn du keine Probleme hättest.

Wenn du schreibst, dass dein Dämpfer genau auf deinen Fahrstil abgestimmt ist, bist du dir da sicher? Bevor ich noch auf einem Fox RC4 unterwegs war dachte ich auch, dass alles ziemlich passt. Der CCDB passte mir dann aber selbst im Grundsetup schon besser. Vor allem die Tatsache, dass man HSR und LSR extern verstellen kann war eine Wohltat. Eine zu schnelle/langsame HSR-Einstellung haut dich ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit nämlich ziemlich sicher von den Pedalen.

Btw.: Um welchen Rahmen/Dämpfer gehts eigentlich?

----------


## laubry

Wie schon erwähnt ist nicht das Halten auf den Pedalen das Hauptproblem, sondern das Pedal wieder zu finden und den Fuss auf Anhieb korrekt zu positionieren. 

Dämpfer Setup ist wie gesagt gut, ich fühl mich wohl mit dem Rebound. Hab auch schon diverse Einstellungen ausprobiert bis ich mein optimales Setup gefunden habe. 

Pedale und Schuhe sind ok, wenn der Fuss richtig positioniert ist, klebts als wärs angeleimt. 
Der Fuss verrutscht mir auch nur, wenn ich ihn von Anfang an nicht richtig positioniert habe (Klassischerweise Pedal in der Mitte des Fusses oder noch weiter hinten) und ich die Ferse somit nicht genug runterdrücken und kleine Schläge/Vibrationen abfangen kann. Das "Kernproblem" wäre ja in diesem Fall wieder die korrekte Positionierung beim Aufsteigen/Fuss wieder aufs Pedal nehmen. Wenn ich nach einem Halt losfahre ist kein Problem, dann hab ich ja genug Zeit die Fussstellung zu korrigieren. Das Problem tritt während dem Fahren auf.

Es ist auch ziemlich unabhängig vom Rahmen und der Strecke. Ich fahre ein Norco Team DH, ein Transition Covert und ein V10c ist zurzeit im Aufbau (deshalb auch die Frage wegen der Kurbellänge).

Dämpfer im Norco ist ein Rock Shox Vivid R2C, beim Transition ein Fox Float Luftdämpfer. Beim V10 wird ein Fox DHX RC4 seinen Einsatz leisten.

----------


## noox

Mir persönlich ist's noch nie passiert, dass ich bei einem Sturz nicht aus dem Klick-Pedal gekommen bin. Geben tut es das allerdings schon (sehr selten, aber doch). 

Das Problem mit Klickpedale ist aber nicht das Rauskommen, sondern das Reinkommen in technisch schwierigen Passagen (zumindest für mich). Daher fahre ich bei extreme Gatsch dann doch lieber Flat. Aber normalerweise gebe ich die Füße nie raus und so daugt's mir voll, dass ich seit Ende 2011 wieder auf Klick-Pedale umgestiegen bin (nach ca. 5 Jahre Flat). Du stellst dich oben in die Pedale und musst dir während der ganzen Fahrt nie Gedanken darüber machen, wie du am Pedal stehst. 

Ich hatte das Problem, dass ich ständig falsch am Flat-Pedal stand aber hauptsächlich mit abgenudelten Alu-Pins und Dämpfer bei dem der Rebound immer mehr nachließ. Aber auch sonst kams immer öfters vor, dass ich während der Fahrt die richtige Position am Pedal suchen musste. Mit Klickies passt's jetzt.

----------


## q_FTS_p

Klingt komisch.Klingt nach Kooridinationsproblemen... :Wink: Aber arg, dass das nach 5 aktiven Jahren nicht weg geht.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Wenn es an verschiedenen Bikes auftrit, ist´s auch komisch.
Müsste dann ja bei dem einen etwas besser sein als beim anderen.

Wegen der Kurbellänge kann ich dir jetzt keinen Wert sagen, aber wenn du z.B immer zu weit vorne bist wenn du den Fuß wieder rauf stellst. Dann würd ich sagen versuchs mit einer längern. Bist duimmer zu weit hinten eben ne kürzere.

Bist du einmal da, einmal dort klingt es eher nach Koordinationsproblem.

----------


## noox

> Klingt komisch.
> Klingt nach Kooridinationsproblemen...
> Aber arg, dass das nach 5 aktiven Jahren nicht weg geht.


Meinst du mich? Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir erst nach 5 Jahren aufgefallen  :Wink: 
Dass es eben besser gehen müsste.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Meinst du mich? Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir erst nach 5 Jahren aufgefallen 
> Dass es eben besser gehen müsste.


Nein, hab den TE gemeint  :Wink: 
Hab nicht explizit auf ihn verwiesen, weil dein Post noch nicht da war, als ich geantwortet habe.

----------


## q_FTS_p

> Wenn es an verschiedenen Bikes auftrit, ist´s auch komisch.
> Müsste dann ja bei dem einen etwas besser sein als beim anderen.
> 
> Wegen der Kurbellänge kann ich dir jetzt keinen Wert sagen, aber wenn du z.B immer zu weit vorne bist wenn du den Fuß wieder rauf stellst. Dann würd ich sagen versuchs mit einer längern. Bist duimmer zu weit hinten eben ne kürzere.
> 
> Bist du einmal da, einmal dort klingt es eher nach Koordinationsproblem.


Naja, die Theorie geht jetzt aber nicht ganz auf.
Ist ein Fuß vom Pedal dann drückt der andere - am Pedal stehende Fuß - die Kurbel in die Vertikale; denn die Kurbel verhaart ja nicht in der Horizontale bis du den Fuß wieder aufs Pedal setzt.

----------


## Gonzo0815

Stimmt soweit schon nur steht das Pedal für gewühnlich nicht genau 90°.Weil du meist ja in Action bist, somit bist du immer +/- ein paar Grad an 90° vorbei.Von daher kann es sich mit einer anderen Kurbellänge schon besser ausgehen.

----------


## noox

Ah, ok. Ich hab nämlich auch was von 5 Jahren geschrieben  :Wink:

----------


## huidiwui

> Klingt komisch.
> Klingt nach Kooridinationsproblemen...
> Aber arg, dass das nach 5 aktiven Jahren nicht weg geht.


Kurzer Kommentar dazu: hab erst jetzt, im Zuge meiner Physiotherapie gemerkt, was es für sensationelle Geschichten gibt, um die Koordination, zusammen mit Kraft zu trainieren. Einfach den Schifahrern auch mal beim Training zuschaun, die sind was des angeht der absolute Hammer.
Ich denke das ist sicher mit ein grund für diese Pedalsache. 

Was auch noch interessant wäre, wenn die Pins zu heftigen Grip geben, dann kann man sehr schlecht die Position änden.

----------


## laubry

> ...seit Ende 2011 wieder auf Klick-Pedale umgestiegen bin (nach ca. 5 Jahre Flat).


Und wie hat das funktioniert? Umstellung problemlos? Bist du vorhin schon mal klicks gefahren?




> Klingt komisch.
> Klingt nach Kooridinationsproblemen...
> Aber arg, dass das nach 5 aktiven Jahren nicht weg geht.


Ja an das denke ich eben auch. Es ist eigentlich das blinde "fühlen" des Pedals, was bei mir irgendwie nicht funktioniert.
Ich hab mir ehrlich gesagt nie so richtig Gedanken dazu gemacht, es war halt einfach so. Letzte Saison hat es mich aber gestört, da es meine Fahrleistung beeinträchtigt.




> Kurzer Kommentar dazu: hab erst jetzt, im Zuge meiner Physiotherapie gemerkt, was es für sensationelle Geschichten gibt, um die Koordination, zusammen mit Kraft zu trainieren. Einfach den Schifahrern auch mal beim Training zuschaun, die sind was des angeht der absolute Hammer.
> Ich denke das ist sicher mit ein grund für diese Pedalsache.


Ich denke das ist sogar der Hauptgrund...
Leider kenne ich keinen Skifahrer den ich dazu fragen könnte. Aber wahrscheinlich würde Klettern auch was bringen bezüglich Koordination...

----------


## huidiwui

naja Klettern is was anderes, schau dir mal die Seite an:

www.mft-company.com/

es geht da gezielt um Koordination der Füße, Beine und bis rauf zum Rücken. 

Du kannst entweder nur balancieren, Kniebeugen machen, oder aber du machst Kraftübungen, die du normal im Stehen durchführst auf dem Balance Board (z.B.: Schulter und Bizeps). Ich habe die Fun Disc, is zwar für Kids aber reicht auch, is ja nicht so billig des Zeug.

Cool war, wies bei der SkiWM Übertragung mal gezeigt haben, wie der Svindal trainiert. Hat mir Hantelstange und 100 Kg auf sowas stehend Kniebeugen gemacht: 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoIdYjw3u7M

alter wennst des schaffst hast keine Koordinationsprobleme mehr  :Smile:

----------


## laubry

> naja Klettern is was anderes, schau dir mal die Seite an:
> 
> www.mft-company.com/
> 
> es geht da gezielt um Koordination der Füße, Beine und bis rauf zum Rücken.


Danke für den Link!




> Du kannst entweder nur balancieren, Kniebeugen machen, oder aber du machst Kraftübungen, die du normal im Stehen durchführst auf dem Balance Board (z.B.: Schulter und Bizeps). Ich habe die Fun Disc, is zwar für Kids aber reicht auch, is ja nicht so billig des Zeug.


Ich hab im Fitnessstudio eigentlich eine ziemlich grosse Auswahl an solchen Dingern. Sollte vielleicht ein bisschen mehr Gebrauch machen davon  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ich frag mal nen Fitnesstrainer bei mir im Gym, die können mir vielleicht Tipps geben.





> Cool war, wies bei der SkiWM Übertragung mal gezeigt haben, wie der Svindal trainiert. Hat mir Hantelstange und 100 Kg auf sowas stehend Kniebeugen gemacht: 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoIdYjw3u7M
> 
> alter wennst des schaffst hast keine Koordinationsprobleme mehr


Du dickes Ei... Naja, aus irgendeinem Grund sind Profisportler schliesslich auch Profisportler^^

----------


## huidiwui

na da schau her die besten der besten der besten  :Smile:  machens eh auch schon so----


dirt.mpora.com/video-clips/aa...-training.html

----------


## laubry

Cool, danke.  Hat mich grad zu rynopowergym.com/ geführt. Klingt auch recht interessant.

----------


## teekanne

Hast du schon mal Dirtbiken probiert? Vor allem bei No-footed Tricks bekommst du ein unheimlich gutes Gefühl dafür, richtig auf die Pedale zu kommen :Wink: 
Ansonsten hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man nicht umbedingt die griffigsten Schuhe/Pedale braucht, da es einfach schwieriger ist unter der Fahrt die richtige Fußposition zu finden, wenn die Füße an den Pedalen kleben und du extra den Fuß hochheben musst um die Position zu ändern.
Dünne Schuhsohlen könnten auch helfen => mehr Gefühl

----------


## georg

> naja Klettern is was anderes, schau dir mal die Seite an:


 Würd ich nicht sagen. Ich mach alle drei genannten Sportarten, Downhill, Klettern und Skifahren, wobei ich am Downhiller noch am schlechtesten bin.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Die im Video vom Svindal gezeigten Übungen sind für alle drei Sportarten erstklassig. Auf wackeligen Untergrund Übungen machen ist das genialste was es fürs Klettern, Skifahren und Daunhillen gibt. 
Klettern überhaupt, es kommt dort bei der Positionierung vom Fuß auf mm, den richtigen Winkel und die richtige Drehung an. Wie beim Pedal und wie am Ski.
Ob man sich jetzt auf Bälle, rollende Holzbalken, mit Wasser gefüllte PET Flaschen, sich irgendwo Holzbalken frei auf Schnüren aufhängt, oder Helfer Holzstämme halten und fies bewegen, etc blabla, der Fantasie sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt.
Wichtig dabei: Halte das Verletzungsrisiko klein. Gut aufwärmen und mit leichten Übungen anfangen.
Ob dir das jetzt konkret bei deinem Problem hilft kann ich nicht sagen. Aber es hilft ungemein für die gesamte Körperkoordination.

----------


## mankra

> Hat mir Hantelstange und 100 Kg auf sowas stehend Kniebeugen gemacht: 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoIdYjw3u7M
> alter wennst des schaffst hast keine Koordinationsprobleme mehr


Zumindest bei diesem Video hat er nur 50kg auf der Platte aufgelegt.
Auf der Platte die KB find ich gar net so schwer, aber das herumsteigen auf den Bällen........
Von einem Abfahrer wurde auch ein Trainingsvideo gezeigt, wie er mit Schischuhen !!! auf der Slackline ging.




> dirt.mpora.com/video-clips/aa...-training.html


Das Kettbelltraining am Gymoball schaut auch net so einfach aus, aber vor allem das Multitaskingtraining mit den kleine Bällen an die Hand zu werfen und auf dem Ball zu balancieren....Da steig ich aus.

Zur ursprünglichen Frage:
Ich hatte auch immer nur eine Position, wo ich mich richtig wohl fühlte und mit zu griffigen Pedalen, ist es sogar schwieriger, diese Position zu finden (da man mehr entlasten muß, um den Fuß nachzusetzen).
Ist aber nur ne Kopfsache. Wenn man sich net zuviele Gedanken darüber macht, ist es relativ egal, zumindest bis zur nächsten, passenden Kurve, wo das Gewicht eh auf dem anderen Pedal ist und man nochmal nachsetzen kann.

----------


## myinspiration

Mit rutschen die Füße auch immer etwas schräg nach vorne weg. Neulich habe ich mich deshabl beim Downhill auch kräftig auf die Fresse gelegt. Allerdings habe ich keine Schuhe, die sich einklicken lassen. Finde ich schwierig, weil dann denke, dass ich im Ernstfall hängen bleibe.

----------


## laubry

> Mit rutschen die Füße auch immer etwas schräg nach vorne weg.


Dann würde ich mal fast darauf wetten, dass du entweder zu weit vorne auf dem Pedal stehst, oder die Fersen nicht richtig durchdrückst (oder beides).




> Allerdings habe ich keine Schuhe, die sich einklicken lassen. Finde ich schwierig, weil dann denke, dass ich im Ernstfall hängen bleibe.


Schau mal hier rein:

https://www.downhill-board.com/74255...-downhill.html

----------

